# Zoom lens for Webcam



## Clement Saggers (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Everyone, does anybody know of any zoom lenses for Webcams? Let me explain - I have a webcam, but the lens it has is not a zoom lens. It does have a zoom but its digital zoom, and I need it to be able to zoom in optically, not digitally so there's no loss in picture quality. Is there anywhere I can buy a zoom lens to attach on to it so I can do this? I don't care if I have to take the original lens out first, I can do that. My camera is a Ymikomi DC-7120 1.3 megapixel usb webcam.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

to activate zoom mode on your current webcam it can be picked up and placed closer to the object in question. if however that is out of the question just do a search in google using
webcam "optical zoom"
and you should get some hits like this.


----------

